# knucklehead's planted tank



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

I'm relatively new to planted tanks. This is what I currently have. I have a diy co2 and doing EI dosing. Plants are fairly doing well but I think im still low on Phosphate. Im looking for other colored plants and different shaped leaves to provide contrast to the tank.

Comments are welcome.


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

Very luscious green, looks like the type of plants and style I went for when I first started planted


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

I am still studying and observing how fast the plant grows and what happens to the plant when I propagate/trim them. i have ludwigia repens and lacustris which seem to have faded some of their reddish colors. Can this be because I have too much floaters and I need to reduce their numbers?


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Floating plants look nice but they do have advantages and dis advantages. They are known to absorb nutrients which is good if you have algae problems. They provide cover for the fish but at the same time create shade in the tank. They might be part of your problem of why your red plants are fading. Almost all plants with red need good light and lots of Iron to keep red. I like the look of floating plants but they grow very fast. Best bet if you like the look is to constantly remove them but keep some.


----------



## opt-e (Jan 25, 2014)

I love the wild look. Its really grown in since I saw it. What is the carpet plant in the middle?


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

I will then be reducing my floating plants as I prefer to have my plants more red to have more color in the tank other than green.

The carpet plant in the middle is, if im not mistaken, is a dwarf hair grass. Its been in my tank for about 3 weeks and is just starting to take root. I find them a bit of a slow grower. The only thing positive that I can think of is that at least they are not melting/dying on me.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Im sure your tank will brighten up a lot once you remove some of the floating plants. Water lettuce grows huge so its probably taking up a lot of your light. I found the floating plants will pool up in a certain area of the tank. I leave that section alone and remove all the rest off the top. That way you know where the shade will be so you can plan around that area. Put a low light plant like most Crypts in the shaded area so it's no bare. Hair grass needs lots of light to grow well. Since the tank is new the more light to the plants the better at the start. Let them grow some goods roots first, than if you want let the floating pants grow back.


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

great start... can't wait to see how it looks like when the foreground fills in


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

I have a school of rummy nose and cardinals, 4 ottos, 1 crosso, and some snails. Can I add shrimps to my tank?


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

Don't be such a knucklehead! Of course you can. Actually, I'm not sure, but I just had to say that! Lol.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Rummynoses will hunt shrimp


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

what fish can I put in with shrimps? I will be setting up another tank soon and will probably just move my rummy there.


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

One of my anubias has a flower


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

Changed my scape today.


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

My shrimp tank that I've just recently setup.


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

One of my buce I think is about to flower.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

What fish did you decide on with the shrimp? I had ottos in my 10g with some livebearers, and a dense 29g with cherries and angels and neon tetras, didn't have to worry about culling, but I'd still see them all the time without issue as long as they were all fed.


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

I had neglected my shrimp tank because of work but i just did a major rescape last week and I am just waiting for things to stabilize before I get ottos.


----------

